# Dirt in Buschhoven(relativ nah an Bonn)



## WaldChiller (23. Januar 2006)

Ich habe in Buschhoven mit ein paar kids eine kleine Dirtstrecke aufgebaut.
Die Jumps sind noch verkackt aber da lässt sich noch einiges rausholen.
Buschhoven ist nur durch einen Bus zu erreichen die 845 fährt innerhalb einer halben Stunde von Bonn City nach Buschhoven.

Wenn irgendjemand Interesse hat zu kommen hier der Weg Schaufel und Spaten wären praktisch da noch einiges gemacht werden muss. 
Ihr steigt ihr Buschhovenmitte aus.
Dann müsst ihr nurnoch geradeaus weitergehn da wo der Bus auch langfährt und dann dienächste Straße rechts abbiegen(nich in den Prkplatz einbiegen  ) nach 100 metern oder so, dann immer weiter geradeaus über die Brücke an der Kapelle vorbei an einer Bank vorbei und an der nächsten Bank sind wir dann bzw der dirt Park.

Buschhoven ist das was nach Witterschlick kommt^^
Der TAble is so gut wie ready!


----------



## Balu. (24. Januar 2006)

Moin moin,

hast du nicht sowas wie nen Stassennamen wo der Bus hält, bzw. der Eingang zu eurer Strecke ist ? 
Würde wenn aus Godesberg mit Bike oder Auto anreisen.

Dürft ihr da buddeln ? Genehmigt oder gedultet ?
Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber ich habe schon zu oft Arbeit in Projekte investiert, die danach eingestellt werden mussten.

CU Balu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.S.G (24. Januar 2006)

hi,
hört sich ja schonmal nicht schlecht an.  Was gibt es denn da schon?  

@Balu
lass mal zusammen mit dem Flatdropern da mal am wochende hinfahren  

Ich hätte mal wieder bock auf ne kleine Bau "session"  

David


----------



## WaldChiller (24. Januar 2006)

Ich hab heute noch nen neuen Jump aufgeschüttet.
Die Strecke hat auf jeden Fall  Potenzial ich werde euch morgen mit Fotos beliefern meine Kamera ist zwar im Arsch aber die Dirts werden schon noch zu erkennen sein.
Wir sind Anfänger ich hab noch nichma n richtiges Bike aber die Dirthügel können sich schon sehn lassen finde ich.
Es gibt einen großen Table 2 Übungsjumps die ins Flache führen einen double (im Umbau)
einen Table (im Bau) einen Minijump einen Startjump mit dicken Anfahrtshügel und noch einen Double (is ******* muss für ne Landerampe Erdmasse leifern =).Achja noch 2 Holzramps ein Kicker und eine fast Quatermäßige.

Hinter der Strecke gibts Drops im Bombenkrater Style die aber noch fahrbar gemacht werden müssen und im obrigen Teil des Waldes könnte man ma ne Racestrecke hinbauen

Die Strecke wird geduldet Sonntags gehn da viele Leute vorbei(die Strecke ist direkt an einem Weg) und wir kassiern eigentlich nur Lob.
Manche Kidz holen sich jetzt ein BMX und wollen auch fahren.
Heut kam noch einer aus dem Oberrat des Dorfes und der hat unsere Strecke nur gelobt.Den Förster interesiert das Stück kaum da es nicht mehr so viel mit Wald zu tun hat.

Das Dorf "sein" verschont uns hier dann doch von unnötiger Bürokratie. 

Dies Strecke is sehr baumig aber das macht mir eigentlich kaum Probleme.
Die Strecke hat eine Interessante Oberflächenstruktur deswegen mach morgen mal en paar Fotos rein.

Zur Anfahrt:
Ihr steigt mit dem Bus Buschhovenmitte aus das ist die Poststraße(Bus 845 von Bonn fährt über Duisdorf Bahnhof)
dann geht ihr weiter gerade aus folgt einfach dem weg den der BUs auch fährt biegt dann rechts in die Schmittstraße ab
nun immer weiter geradeaus über die Brücke an einer Kappelle vorbei dem Feldweg weiter geradeaus folgen an der zweiten Sitzbank is der Spot mit Bike von Buschhovenmitte(das ist die 2te Haltestelle in Bsuchhoven!) aus dauert das nur 5min höchstens.

Achja es gibt einen Skatepark mit Spine 2 Quaters und funbox in Buschhoven!  + Hütte zum chillen Basketballkorb und Bolzplatz mit Toren alles noch seht neu!!! der Place is 5 min vom Dirtspot entfernt! (Is aber eher zum skaten)


----------



## D.S.G (24. Januar 2006)

hmm... wie weit ist das denn von Röttgen weg? 
Wieviele schaufel habt ihr da? Habt ihr auch nägel und holz da?
David


----------



## Lipoly (24. Januar 2006)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> hmm... wie weit ist das denn von Röttgen weg?
> Wieviele schaufel habt ihr da? Habt ihr auch nägel und holz da?
> David




ich nehme mal den samsatg ins auge! wenn bin ich zwischen 10 und 11 morgends da mit sichs lohnt
@Waldchiller
schaff bis zum WE mal richtih viele bretter an land das wir nen nortshore(drop) in den bombenkrater bauen können!
was man an holzsorten so braucht ist im baufred im FR forum
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2418837&postcount=19

mfg lars

PS: hast du ICQ oder sonstwas?


----------



## WaldChiller (24. Januar 2006)

Sagen wir halb eins dann bin ich auch da mit meinen Kumpels und so kleinen Jungs ausm Dorf.
Holz hab ich nich so viel am Start aber einer von den kidz vl.
Ne Schaufel Spaten oder ne Spitzhacke ham wir sicher über  

Wenn das Wetter ******* ist dann komm ich vl nur zum bauen.
Gemacht werden muss noch einiges! 

Morgen mach ich Fotos klar!


----------



## WaldChiller (24. Januar 2006)

Wo ist noma Rötgen???


----------



## D.S.G (24. Januar 2006)

WaldChiller schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist noma Rötgen???


bei ückesdorf/ Lengsdorf und so


----------



## WaldChiller (24. Januar 2006)

Wo fahrt ihr denn immer ich fange ja grad erst an aber soweit ich weiß gibt es in Bonn und Umegbung doch keine richtig guten spots. 
Außer vielleicht in Köln Vogelsang und so aber das is ja mehr was fürs We.


----------



## Lipoly (24. Januar 2006)

WaldChiller schrieb:
			
		

> Sagen wir halb eins dann bin ich auch da mit meinen Kumpels und so kleinen Jungs ausm Dorf.



ich wollte eigendlich ohne licht biken nach dem bauen

ich bin mit kona rider um 11 da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WaldChiller (24. Januar 2006)

Ok ihr könnt ja schonma die Strecke abchecken und was verbessern.


----------



## Lipoly (24. Januar 2006)

WaldChiller schrieb:
			
		

> Ok ihr könnt ja schonma die Strecke abchecken und was verbessern.




nix da! sag die straße und hausnummer von den kiddies wir holen die schonmal zu uns damit wir nicht arbeiten müssen :-D


----------



## Balu. (25. Januar 2006)

Wenn deine Wegbeschreibung stimmt, ist das Waldstück von Buschhoven aus gesehen auf der anderen Seite der B56. Diese Kapelle und das dahinter rechts liegende Waldstück kenne ich. Es gehört, auch wenn der von euch befragte Förster sich nicht so sehr kümmert immer noch zum Waldgebiet Kottenforst-Ville, mit den geltenden Gesetzlichen Auflagen der EU-Richtline FFH (Fauna-Flora-Habitat) 

Erkundigt euch also besser bevor ihr weiterbuddelt.



> Die Strecke wird geduldet Sonntags gehn da viele Leute vorbei(die Strecke ist direkt an einem Weg) und wir kassiern eigentlich nur Lob.
> Manche Kidz holen sich jetzt ein BMX und wollen auch fahren.



Genau da sehe ich das Problem, wo gehobelt wird fallen Spähne. Wenn du oder ein Freund euch verletzt ist das euer Bier, wenn aber ein Kind aus seinem neuen Weihnachtsgeschenk sich auf eurer Strecke verletzt und die Eltern nach Schuldigen suchen kann das ganz schnell unangenehm werden.



> Hinter der Strecke gibts Drops im Bombenkrater Style die aber noch fahrbar gemacht werden müssen und im obrigen Teil des Waldes könnte man ma ne Racestrecke hinbauen



Wenn ich das Waldstück richtig in Erinnerung habe sind das Errosionskanten, die zum Weg hin abfallen, oder zwischen den Bäumen hindurch gehen. Bei nur einigen Metern Höhendifferenz wird da nicht viel Potential zu holen sein, es sei denn ihr plant grössere Eingriffe. s.o. !!


----------



## Lipoly (25. Januar 2006)

klingt nicht gut!

egal wir kommen WENN KEIN schnee da liegt oder alles unterwasser ist

wo bleiben die bilder?


----------



## WaldChiller (25. Januar 2006)

Das mit den Bildern hat heut nich geklappt tut mir Leid war ziemlich im Stress.
Aber morgen besorg ich feinste Pictures. 
Ihr solltet von der Strecke aber nicht zu viel erwarten

Die Eltern von Kindern haben Aufsichtspflicht und nich wir wenn da so ein PArent abkommt sag ich LUTSCH MEINEN SCHWANZ!


----------



## Balu. (25. Januar 2006)

> Die Eltern von Kindern haben Aufsichtspflicht und nich wir wenn da so ein PArent abkommt sag ich LUTSCH MEINEN SCHWANZ!



Vielleicht solltest du deine Wortwahl überdenken !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToniL (25. Januar 2006)

warum pisset ihr euch eigendlich so extrem an!!
ich denke ihr seid alle alt genug solche kraftausdrücke zu verkraften!!

und zu euren bedenken wegen der strecke...
keine panik das gt schon alles gut ne!!!!
man kann uns yawohl net dafür verantwortlich machen wenn sich irgendein kind hinlegt!!
ich denk ma jeder der bmx oda dirt fähr sich über die verletzungsgefahr im klaren is!!!

mfg


----------



## volker k (25. Januar 2006)

ToniL schrieb:
			
		

> warum pisset ihr euch eigendlich so extrem an!!
> ich denke ihr seid alle alt genug solche kraftausdrücke zu verkraften!!
> 
> und zu euren bedenken wegen der strecke...
> ...




Hast du ne Ahnung.


----------



## Balu. (25. Januar 2006)

> warum pisset ihr euch eigendlich so extrem an!!
> ich denke ihr seid alle alt genug solche kraftausdrücke zu verkraften!



Du, ich kann das verkraften, mir ist das auch egal und ich mache keine Welle wenn ich mich auf die Nase lege. Ich find´s gut das ihr was macht und euch ne Strecke schaufelt für euch und andere, das ist Initiative !!  

Ich habe nur schon zu oft erlebt das ehrgeizige Projekte an Bürokratie und der dummheit anderer gescheitert sind und versuche euch davor zu warnen.


----------



## Lizard.King (25. Januar 2006)

Naja was besseres können wir ja nicht machen.
Wir buddeln und fahren da rum bis irgendeiner kommt und uns wegschickt, immernoch besser als garnichts zu machen. 
Wegen der Sache mit den Kindern: Das kann ich dem Waldchiller nur zustimmen, wir haben damit nix am Hut. Ich glaub auch nicht dass das gesetzlich irgendwie anders geregelt ist, oder? 
Wenn doch muss ich laut lachen


----------



## WaldChiller (25. Januar 2006)

Ergreift die Bong nimmt einen ZUg und alles wird gut. 


Nene Spaß bei Seite das LUTSCH MEINEN SCHWANZ is ein anderer Ausdruck
für WAS KANN ICH DENN DAFÜR.außerdem würde ich das natürlich zu niemandem sagen außer ich wäre SIDO 

..und wenn ihr ma Streit mit nem Girli habt sagt einfach

:WAS KANN ICH  DENN DAFÜR      zurück lehnen und chillen


----------



## ToniL (26. Januar 2006)

@volker

dann sag mir doch ma was ich dafür kann wenn sich ein kind im wald auf die schnauze legt!!!!

also ich glaub net das ich dafür irgendeine strafe bekomme...
aber ich lass mich ya immer gerne aufklären

mfg


----------



## Lipoly (26. Januar 2006)

ToniL schrieb:
			
		

> @volker
> 
> dann sag mir doch ma was ich dafür kann wenn sich ein kind im wald auf die schnauze legt!!!!
> 
> ...



DU hast dieses "gefahrenpotenzial" gemacht (weil du geschaufelt hast) und es nicht als solches deklariert oder eingezäunt!
wäre das dein privatgrundstück und es wär ein zaun drum bzw. das gelände nicht öffentlich zugänglich dann wäre es nicht dein problem wenn du dich von deiner haftung freistellen lässt(haftungsfreistellungsmann im forum ist juchhu!)

das grundstück MUSS der stadt oder einem verein gehöhren und ihr müsst ne "baugenemigung" dafür haben und nicht der betreiber sein...dann kanns euch egal sein


mfg lars

PS: Bedenke mal deine  Wortzusammenstellung sonst biste evtl. im dirt und street forum besser aufgehoben 

PPS:WO BLEIBEN DIE BILDER UND WIE IS DAS WETTER IN BUSCHHOVEN?


----------



## WaldChiller (26. Januar 2006)

Das mit den Fotsos verschiebt sich noch bis morgen da hab ich Zeit welche zu machen.
Die Strecke dürfte nun sehr matschig sein da es ja geschneit hat.


----------



## Lipoly (26. Januar 2006)

WaldChiller schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Fotsos verschiebt sich noch bis morgen da hab ich Zeit welche zu machen.
> Die Strecke dürfte nun sehr matschig sein da es ja geschneit hat.



dann komm ich nächste woche
habe kein bock auf matsch


----------



## Lizard.King (26. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> DU hast dieses "gefahrenpotenzial" gemacht (weil du geschaufelt hast) und es nicht als solches deklariert oder eingezäunt!
> wäre das dein privatgrundstück und es wär ein zaun drum bzw. das gelände nicht öffentlich zugänglich dann wäre es nicht dein problem wenn du dich von deiner haftung freistellen lässt



oh ******** ist das bescheuert. Sollen wir jetzt einen Zaun darum verlegen (was wir auch nich dürfen) oder ein Schild schreiben: "Achtung man kann sich hier auf die Fresse legen" ?
Was ist dann eigentlich mit Bäumen, kann man ja auch runterfallen...am besten man umzäunt den ganzen Wald. Und natürlich alle Strassen, da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit 1000mal höher dass was passiert....ganz zu schweigen von 1Million anderen "Gefahrenpotenzialen"     

Also Leute ab jetzt alle Kinder anmeckern und wegschicken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (26. Januar 2006)

Lizard.King schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist dann eigentlich mit Bäumen, kann man ja auch runterfallen.



aber auf einen baum klettert freiwillig keiner drauf ausser oben is ne baumhütte dann isses wieder deine schuld!

redet echt mal mit dem grundstückseigentümer wegen einer pacht von dem gelände! dann müsst ihr dann ein paar schilder aufstellen und nur einmal flatterband drumrumziehen wo draufsteht "privat, betreten verboten" und wer drunterdurchkriecht ist DANN selber schuld da er markierten privatgrund betreten hat

PS: adde mcih mal in ICQ oder sonstwas wegen ein paar tipps die aber die öffentlichkeit nix angehen

lars


----------



## Marcus (26. Januar 2006)

Ein kleiner Tipp in die Runde - ohne jemanden anzuschauen: In unserem Forum gibt es Regeln, an die man sich zu halten hat. Darunter fallen u. a. auch einige Sachen bzg. des Gebrauchs von Kraftausdruecken usw. Tipp von mir: einfach das Geschriebene vor dem Absenden nochmal durchlesen und ganz kurz drueber nachdenken 

Danke und Gruesse, rikman


----------



## ToniL (26. Januar 2006)

ya ciaobi ne!


----------



## Lipoly (26. Januar 2006)

ToniL schrieb:
			
		

> ya ciaobi ne!



red ma deutsch
dagegen is hama ja noch der reinste rechtschreibkönig


----------



## ToniL (27. Januar 2006)

lol


----------



## WaldChiller (27. Januar 2006)

fOTOS


----------



## Balu. (27. Januar 2006)

@Lars: Die Hügel verschwinden in deinem Federweg !  

@Waldchiller: Habt ihr  20" oder 26" shaping ? Sieht sehr kurz und steil aus. Ist die Landung naturbelassen oder habt ihr da was gemacht?


----------



## Lizard.King (27. Januar 2006)

ka was fürn shaping
kommt einfach ma vorbei


----------



## D.S.G (27. Januar 2006)

joa sieht doch ganz okay aus für den anfang  
Ist das da ne bOx auf den Foto??

@ Balu 
sieht aus wie ne kleine Spine (quater an quater) an Bild 1    Kannste ruhig mit 26" springen..


Ich treff mich morgen mit dem "flatdroper" um 11.30 am Kaiserbrunnen in der Stadt. Wir sind dann so gegen ca. 12 Uhr da  

Bis dänne,
David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (28. Januar 2006)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> joa sieht doch ganz okay aus für den anfang
> Ist das da ne bOx auf den Foto??
> 
> @ Balu
> ...



ich bin doch dabei auchwenn mich das ab****t das mein roco nicht da ist


----------



## WaldChiller (29. Januar 2006)

ICh hatte gestern leider keine Zeit zu kommen schlage mich immernoch mit meinem neuen Bike rum.
Wie wars denn???


----------



## D.S.G (29. Januar 2006)

WaldChiller schrieb:
			
		

> ICh hatte gestern leider keine Zeit zu kommen schlage mich immernoch mit meinem neuen Bike rum.
> Wie wars denn???


 wir waren gar nicht da.. der ****ing bus fahrer wollte nur 2 von uns mitnehmen   
Der Bus fährt da ja auch nur einmal in der stunde hin  

Mach bitte nochmal ein paar bessere fotos...


----------



## Lipoly (29. Januar 2006)

WaldChiller schrieb:
			
		

> ICh hatte gestern leider keine Zeit zu kommen schlage mich immernoch mit meinem neuen Bike rum.
> Wie wars denn???


so gehört sich das!
erst trara machen und dann nicht kommen


----------



## WaldChiller (30. Januar 2006)

Mein neues Bike is jetzt ready die kleine spine die auf dem einen Foto ist ist mittlerweile zu nem dicken Table geworden.
Die Landung dürfte doch recht sanft ausfallen.
Morgen wird der neue table gefinished und beim alten wird noch was an der LAndung geändert.
ICh mach morgen evtl. noch ein paar Fotos.Ihr könnt ja nächsten Samstag kommen.

DAs mit dem Bus tut mir Leid die Verbindung nach Buschhoven ist echt nich gut also 1mal die Stunde geht ja noch aber manchma wollen die Busfahrer nich viele mitnehmen.
 Tiper Zug der nach Witterschlick von Bonn aus über Duisdorf fährt.
Ihr müsst dann durch Witterschlick nach B-Hoven fahren ca 4-5 km.ca.15min


----------



## D.S.G (31. Januar 2006)

WaldChiller schrieb:
			
		

> DAs mit dem Bus tut mir Leid die Verbindung nach Buschhoven ist echt nich gut also 1mal die Stunde geht ja noch aber manchma wollen die Busfahrer nich viele mitnehmen.
> Tiper Zug der nach Witterschlick von Bonn aus über Duisdorf fährt.
> Ihr müsst dann durch Witterschlick nach B-Hoven fahren ca 4-5 km.ca.15min


könntest du uns dann bitte da in Witterschlick bitte abholen- weil da waren wir alle noch nicht und kennen uns da gar nicht aus  

David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.S.G (3. Februar 2006)

wie siehts aus??


----------



## Lizard.King (4. Februar 2006)

Die Strecke ist vereist. Wenn ihr kommen wollt kommt, aber es lohnt sich nicht


----------



## D.S.G (9. Februar 2006)

gibts mal aktuelle Bildas


----------



## Lizard.King (11. Februar 2006)

fotos machen wir morgen oder so, ist auf jeden fall viel besser als auf den fotos jetzt.


----------



## WaldChiller (12. Februar 2006)

Ich hab hier endlich ma ein paar neue Pictures von unserm Dirtspot!


----------



## WaldChiller (12. Februar 2006)

Heute war ma Sunshine angesagt


----------



## Lipoly (12. Februar 2006)

sieht alles was klein und flatdropmässig aus!
mim fully kann ich das eh vergessen weil das vielzuviel einsinkt und dan kickt

und baut den sprüngen mal ne landung!!! und was ist mit dden drops in den krater?? BILDER!!!!


----------



## Lizard.King (13. Februar 2006)

ich würd ma eiskalt sagen: Pech für dich! Der Bombenkrater suckt, Drops sucken kauf dir n Hardtail


----------



## Lipoly (13. Februar 2006)

Lizard.King schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd ma eiskalt sagen: Pech für dich! Der Bombenkrater suckt, Drops sucken kauf dir n Hardtail



nix da! wenn ihr ankündigt das ihr bilder macht dann macht das auch!


lars


----------



## Lizard.King (13. Februar 2006)

In Hennef gibts 100pro ne bessere Stelle. Das lohnt sich doch nich wegen dem Loch so weit zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (13. Februar 2006)

Lizard.King schrieb:
			
		

> In Hennef gibts 100pro ne bessere Stelle. Das lohnt sich doch nich wegen dem Loch so weit zu fahren



die bessere stelle is in meinem agrten aber trotzdem ma chekcne was die anderen so haben!
wo hoch wäre der drop von absprung bis hinterrad landung

lars


----------



## Lizard.King (14. Februar 2006)

ka guck ich heute mal nach
aber wenn ihr wirklich droppen wollt, nimmt den zug nach witterschlick und dann in den wald am hardtberg, da gibts hammer stellen.


----------



## Balu. (14. Februar 2006)

> und dann in den wald am hardtberg, da gibts hammer stellen



Servus Lars und ihr anderen, der "Krater" hinter der Strecke in Buschhoven gibt als Drop auf Dauer nicht soo viel her, da ist eher Dirt- und Dualpotential.
Ich habe mir die Strecke vor kurzem mal angeschaut !  

Ich gebe aber immer noch zu bedecken ob mal da wirklich buddeln darf, ihr habe schon ne Menge Erde bewegt.  

Was die Spots am Hardtberg bzw. nach Witterschlick angeht: Empfehlenswert ! 
Da komm ich mit meinem Hardtail auf vielen kleinen Singletrails genauso auf meine Kosten wie Lars mit seinem Stinky.
Die Drops sind mir allerdings teilweise zu hoch oder zu hart. Mam hat meist keine schöne Landung, in der nähe der tiefgelegenen Grillhütte z.B. sind die Steinabbruchkanten nur teilweise "dropbar" da habe ich schon unsanfte Bodenproben genommen.


----------



## Lizard.King (14. Februar 2006)

Wow ihr kennt euch ja ganz schön aus in eurer Umgebung.  
Am Hardtberg gibts auch eine Stelle mit ungefähr 10 m höhendifferenz, das ist ganz schön derbe übel. Ansonsten kann ich zum Droppen noch sämtliche Ton/Kiesgruben empfehlen, u.a. die in Buschhoven.


----------



## D.S.G (14. Februar 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Was die Spots am Hardtberg bzw. nach Witterschlick angeht: Empfehlenswert !
> Da komm ich mit meinem Hardtail auf vielen kleinen Singletrails genauso auf meine Kosten wie Lars mit seinem Stinky.
> Die Drops sind mir allerdings teilweise zu hoch oder zu hart. Mam hat meist keine schöne Landung, in der nähe der tiefgelegenen Grillhütte z.B. sind die Steinabbruchkanten nur teilweise "dropbar" da habe ich schon unsanfte Bodenproben genommen.


Hmm... der "Trail" da an der (dem ) Grillhütte(n) kenn ich... macht nicht so wirklich spaß, aber mit mehr geschwindigkeit zieht der auch ganz lustig. Unten ist ja so eine Kapelle wo auch ein Kicker steht. Ist ganz gut für Tricks zum üben. 

DIe Drops da kenn ich auch... paar sind locker schaffbar (hab ich schon gemacht), aber die 10 m dinger sind voll unschaffbar und ein bisschen über Niveau  


@ waldchiller und so..
baut was höhere (weitere sprünge ) und ich komm gerne mal öffters vorbei, da es nicht so weit von mir weg ist. Wenn ihr bock habt, können wir uns Sonntag treffen und dann helf ich euch was beim bauen.


@Balu
Klar ist das sogesehn nicht gut was die da machen - aber wenn sich jeder so an die jeweiligen Regeln hält bringt das den sport halt nicht wirklich weiter. Es ist halt schon gefährlich erstmal wegen der Verletzungsgefahr und gleichzeitig auch wegen einer Anzeige zum Bsp. . Solange die z.b. ein kleines schild anfährtigen oder keiner was sagt ist das ja ok. Wenn es wirklich weit kommt und die stress bekommen reißen die es halt ab- ist halt dann so. 


David


----------



## Lipoly (14. Februar 2006)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Klar ist das sogesehn nicht gut was die da machen - aber wenn sich jeder so an die jeweiligen Regeln hält bringt das den sport halt nicht wirklich weiter.




und wer sich nicht dran hält macht den sport noch schlechter!

also vorher fragen und auf privatgrundstück bauen! hat mich auch gehelft


----------



## Balu. (14. Februar 2006)

> aber die 10 m dinger sind voll unschaffbar und ein bisschen über Niveau


 

Ich denke in Hardtaildimensionen ! Wenn ich ne Wand sehe ich das für mich ne Wand und kein Drop !


----------



## D.S.G (14. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> und wer sich nicht dran hält macht den sport noch schlechter!
> 
> also vorher fragen und auf privatgrundstück bauen! hat mich auch gehelft


klar... aber man muss nicht alles so ernst sehen... die sachen die du da gebaut hast sind 1. nicht legal, selbst wenn die auf deinen privat grundstück stehen, weil du die eigentlich vom TÜV abnehmen muss ( klingt zwar hart ist aber so) und 2. musst du ab einer bestimmten Bau höhe das anmelden (prüfungs & Vermessungamt). That´s germany  

Der legale weg ist immer besser, aber am anfang muss man das nicht so ernst sehen, ob da ein paar ameisenhügel stehen oder nicht


----------



## Lizard.King (14. Februar 2006)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Unten ist ja so eine Kapelle wo auch ein Kicker steht. Ist ganz gut für Tricks zum üben.
> 
> 
> @ waldchiller und so..
> ...



1. Die Kapelle heisst Klausenhäuschen. Und wo steht da ein Kicker? Meinst du diesen naturgegeben der sozusagen auf das Häuschen zugeht?

2. Erstmal klein anfangen und dann immer weiter. Die Sprünge wachsen jeden aber jeden Tag. Hilfe können wir auf jeden Fall immer gebrauchen, auchw as ordentliches Shapen angeht und sowas.

und 3. Tja so ist das halt,wär auch nich weiter dramatisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.S.G (14. Februar 2006)

Lizard.King schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Die Kapelle heisst Klausenhäuschen. Und wo steht da ein Kicker? Meinst du diesen naturgegeben der sozusagen auf das Häuschen zugeht?
> 
> 2. Erstmal klein anfangen und dann immer weiter. Die Sprünge wachsen jeden aber jeden Tag. Hilfe können wir auf jeden Fall immer gebrauchen, auchw as ordentliches Shapen angeht und sowas.
> 
> und 3. Tja so ist das halt,wär auch nich weiter dramatisch!


1. Jo so ungefär... kann sein das du den meinst den ich meine  

2-. kann ich gerne machen


----------



## Lizard.King (14. Februar 2006)

1. wenn der parallel zum weg läuft und etwa 20-30m vom klausenhäuschen entfernt ist meinen wir den gleichen (is aber meiner meinung nach n ziemlich scheiss-kicker)

2. wir sind sonntags immer so ab 2-3 uhr da, es sei denn es regnet/schneit


----------



## WaldChiller (14. Februar 2006)

Die Strecke wird auf jeden Fall immer besser wir haben diesen kleinen Double mit dem Bret in den dicken Oschi verwandelt.

Letztens kam der Förster und der meinte der findet unsere Strecke voll toll wir sollen nur nix an den Bäumen machen.

Tut mir Leid lieber Herr Förster einen Baum hab ich aber evtl. vor verschwinden zu lassen. 

PS:Ich steh auf Illegales Zeugs


----------



## Lizard.King (14. Februar 2006)

naja dicker oschi ist übertrieben 
der förster muss schon ganz schön panne sein wenn der nicht checkt das der eine baum schon halb angeschlagen ist

Ps: Ich auch


----------



## Lipoly (14. Februar 2006)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> . die sachen die du da gebaut hast sind 1. nicht legal, selbst wenn die auf deinen privat grundstück stehen, weil du die eigentlich vom TÜV abnehmen muss ( klingt zwar hart ist aber so) und 2. musst du ab einer bestimmten Bau höhe das anmelden (prüfungs & Vermessungamt).




no prob! nachbar is beim TÜV


----------



## Lizard.King (14. Februar 2006)

kannst du mal n photo machen? ich kann mir das irgendwie nich vorstellen, n dicker drop im garten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.S.G (14. Februar 2006)

Lizard.King schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du mal n photo machen? ich kann mir das irgendwie nich vorstellen, n dicker drop im garten


schau doch in seine galerie


----------



## Lizard.King (14. Februar 2006)

ach du ********  
hast du keine eltern oder so die dich dafür anmeckern?

dafür braucht man echt ne genehmigung vom tüv!


----------



## D.S.G (14. Februar 2006)

Lizard.King schrieb:
			
		

> ach du ********
> hast du keine eltern oder so die dich dafür anmeckern?
> 
> dafür braucht man echt ne genehmigung vom tüv!


so toll ist der shore auch nicht


----------



## Lizard.King (14. Februar 2006)

naja fürn garten nicht schlecht  
ich würd den mit meinem scheissbike zumindestens nicht fahren.

wenn ihr sowas bauen wollt seit ihr echt falsch in buschhoven,. aber wir stehen sowieso alle mehr auf dicke dirtjumps.


----------



## D.S.G (14. Februar 2006)

Lizard.King schrieb:
			
		

> naja fürn garten nicht schlecht
> ich würd den mit meinem scheissbike zumindestens nicht fahren.
> 
> wenn ihr sowas bauen wollt seit ihr echt falsch in buschhoven,. aber wir stehen sowieso alle mehr auf dicke dirtjumps.


was fährst du für ein rad? 

wieviele fahren bei euch?
macht bitte morgen fotos vom skatepark da...


----------



## Lizard.King (14. Februar 2006)

wir sind so ca. 5 leute die fahren. meinst du den skatepark in buschhoven, der is ******** zum bike.
Mein Bike ist ein haufen dreck um eine suntour duro d.  Da ich Gelächter ahne: Haltet eure Mäuler!!!


----------



## D.S.G (14. Februar 2006)

Lizard.King schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind so ca. 5 leute die fahren. meinst du den skatepark in buschhoven, der is ******** zum bike.
> Mein Bike ist ein haufen dreck um eine suntour duro d.  Da ich Gelächter ahne: Haltet eure Mäuler!!!


du gehst nicht zufällig auf´s cjd? Ich hatte auchmal ne duro D


----------



## Lizard.King (14. Februar 2006)

Ne, nie gehört.
Ich geh auf HHG (yeah) und zur Duro D. Solange sie nicht kaputt ist lache ich über alle die mehr bezahlt haben. Wofür braucht man beim dirten "Ansprechverhalten" oder eine Gabel die schnell wieder aus den Tauchrohren kommt. Das einizge was zählt ist Steifigkeit (und die hat sie) und min. 10cm Federweg. Soviel dazu


----------



## ToniL (15. Februar 2006)

PS:Ich steh auch auf Illegales Zeugs


----------



## Lizard.King (15. Februar 2006)

das war jetzt äußert sinnvoll.

da es heute wieder geregnet hat ist die strecke wahrscheinlich wieder nur matsche. wo fahrt ihr eigentlich wenn so sauwetter ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (15. Februar 2006)

> wo fahrt ihr eigentlich wenn so sauwetter ist?



Spinning im Fitnesscenter oder Trial im Keller ! (Kein Witz)


----------



## 50189K (15. Februar 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Trial im Keller ! (Kein Witz)


jajajaja.......... aba dein Keller ist ja auch größer als so manche Wohnung


----------



## D.S.G (15. Februar 2006)

Lizard.King schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind so ca. 5 leute die fahren. meinst du den skatepark in buschhoven, der is ******** zum bike.


egal mach trotzdem mal fotos...


----------



## D.S.G (15. Februar 2006)

Lizard.King schrieb:
			
		

> das war jetzt äußert sinnvoll.
> 
> da es heute wieder geregnet hat ist die strecke wahrscheinlich wieder nur matsche. wo fahrt ihr eigentlich wenn so sauwetter ist?


in hallen fahren


----------



## WaldChiller (15. Februar 2006)

Ich war heute noma in Buschhoven fahren ging eingentlich ganz gut nur die Anfahrten der Jumps waren etwas matschig.
Nach n paar mal bin ich beim dicken table voll eingesunken morgen werden die Jumps wider aufgefüllt.
Aber jeamnd war noch vor mir da wahrscheinlich der Christian.


----------



## Lizard.King (15. Februar 2006)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> egal mach trotzdem mal fotos...



wenn ich mal zufällig da bin und die kamera dabei hab...das kann allerdings nochn weilchen dauern.
damit du nicht solange warten musst ne kleine beschreibung: also eigentlich besteht der park nur aus 2 quarters, jede etwa 1m hoch, eine spine in der mitte der beiden quarters sowie ner kleinen, vielleicht 50cm hohen 2stufigen Rail. Is also eigentlich nur was für Skateboarder oder schwule Inliner, mit dem Bike kannst du höchstens über die Spine "rollen"


----------



## D.S.G (15. Februar 2006)

hmm wir können die sache auch mal umdrehen, kommt ihr nach bonn   

Wie wärs mit freitag? bisschen streeten und so


----------



## WaldChiller (15. Februar 2006)

Im Street haben wir ja nich viel zu bieten aber wo fahrt ihr denn immer???
Was habt ihr denn so drauf im street??  
Ich krieg nen MAnual schon recht gut hin    und nen recht dicken Bunnyhop aber das wars schon so basicly.
Hab meinen Dirt Diggler erst seit 3 Wochen.


----------



## WaldChiller (15. Februar 2006)

Hab grad ma nen Blick in deine GAlerie geworfen diese Finbox sieht ganz cool aus.
Deine Freunde Ingo und so hams ja echt drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.S.G (15. Februar 2006)

WaldChiller schrieb:
			
		

> Im Street haben wir ja nich viel zu bieten aber wo fahrt ihr denn immer???
> Was habt ihr denn so drauf im street??
> Ich krieg nen MAnual schon recht gut hin    und nen recht dicken Bunnyhop aber das wars schon so basicly.
> Hab meinen Dirt Diggler erst seit 3 Wochen.


och so in der stadt und so.... richtung bad godesberg meistens  

Ab wann könntet ihr denn? 

Egal, dann lernste halt was


----------



## Lizard.King (19. Februar 2008)

so also den spot gibts übrigens immer noch

http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/6029/25227429eo2.jpg


----------



## Marc B (31. Oktober 2009)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> so also den spot gibts übrigens immer noch
> 
> http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/6029/25227429eo2.jpg



Steht die Aussage so noch aktuell?


----------



## Bitsid (15. November 2009)

keine ahnung, aber ich hab im wald in der nähe von witterschlick eine schöne downhillstrecke entdeckt !!
weiss da jemand mehr drüber ??


----------



## TomLW (2. Juni 2020)

Ich werde morgen mal mit einem Freund hinfahren. Wird bestimmt ganz lustig.


----------

